

Vehicular homicide convict discovers crash is among 13 GM-ack'ed switch crashes - ternaryoperator
http://www.rightinginjustice.com/news/2014/06/06/texas-woman-convicted-of-manslaughter-learns-gm-ignition-switch-caused-fiances-crash-death/

======
gus_massa
The article is copied from: [http://houston.cbslocal.com/2014/06/05/texas-
woman-blamed-fo...](http://houston.cbslocal.com/2014/06/05/texas-woman-blamed-
for-fiances-death-learns-gm-defect-caused/) (linked at the bottom)

